

Developer's Guide to Images - elchapolito
http://www.jessechapo.com/posts/Developers-Guide-to-Images.html

======
fry
It's an interesting read, but I'm not sure "developers" is the right word. I
can't say anything here was outside the realm of what a good front end
developer should know, and if you're not a front end developer then you're
probably not concerned with any of this anyways.

A developer should be the one spriting images and minimizing server requests,
that's not a designers job. If they don't know how to handle photoshop then
they need to learn. I would never hire a dev that could decipher a psd of a fw
png.

Still a good set of information for beginners out there.

------
boop0x6
Contrary to what you're saying in the post, PNG-8 can do alpha transparency,
just not in Photoshop.

------
tomchuk
The whole seven-step "Preparing to Save" sequence can be dramatically
simplified with Edit -> Copy Merged (⇧⌘C).

------
knkella
I was developing a web-to-print web app, and I think I can get some pointers
from this article. A good guide indeed!

------
qqqqqqqqqqqqqq
for developers those things are somehow usefull, but it is not enough... First
of all, you would need to describe the file formats with its definitions, like
heder file, and other things... Some things, it would be nice to show some
things like programs, classes for C++, C#, Java, Visual Basic and so on..

------
BaconJuice
This was a very informative post. Thank you for sharing. Learned a lot!

------
msacca
Really comprehensive guide here - Thanks for posting

------
csense
If a designer gives a developer like me a file in a proprietary format that I
can't read without shelling out big bucks to Adobe, that's their failure as a
designer.

If your image editor makes it so hard to export a PNG that you need an online
tutorial to tell you how to do it, you should use a better image editor!

~~~
Nilzor
Is that what you took from this article?

